# Any dwa that doesn't need a license?



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Basically I know for things such as crocs, cobras, tiapans and stuff like that you need the license, what I am after is what is kinda like dwa that doesn't require a license.


----------



## Lamprophis (Jun 12, 2008)

So the term "DWA" is coined from the term "dangerous wild animal license".

So....With this in mind there is no species of "DWA" that can be obtained without a license.

I assume you just want a dangerous pet to tell your mates about rather than invest time, money and effort


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

A) no.

B) Why?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

If you haven't already get yourself a wife made my cobra look like an earth worm. Plus a marriage license is easier to get


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

liam peel said:


> Basically I know for things such as crocs, cobras, tiapans and stuff like that you need the license, what I am after is what is kinda like dwa that doesn't require a license.


A hognose.

But seriously, as has been pointed out "DWA" is not a type of animal, it is a piece of legislation, the Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976. Schedule 1 of that Act contains a list of all species that cannot be legally kept unless an exemption licence has been granted.
There are plenty of rear fanged mildly venomous species around, including hognoses and cat eyes. But the way you have worded this suggests you just want something that you can say is venomous rather than working with a species you actually have an interest in.


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

Get an Emu they're not on the DWAA but they can still kick the sh*t out of you


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Tim Hallam said:


> Get an Emu they're not on the DWAA but they can still kick the sh*t out of you


Erm . . . Emu's are DWA


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Tarron said:


> Erm . . . Emu's are DWA


Nope. 

Emus are dromaiidae, DWA only covers casuariidae and struthionidae.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Nope.
> 
> Emus are dromaiidae, DWA only covers casuariidae and struthionidae.


Hmmm, it appears my local council either

A. Use an out of date DWA list

Or 

B. Just randomly decided to include Emus on their list


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Komodo dragons aren't covered by the DWAA. No chance you'll get one though.

There are lots of snakes that kinda resemble DWA's, such as milk snakes, some king snakes, hognose snakes, and a few of the rat snakes, to name a few. 

You could always get a dog. They're all ancestors of the wolf, which are covered by the dwaa, and they can be incredibly dangerous in the wrong hands. Then there's the humble domestic cat. Not on the list, but they're basically mini tigers, and are well known for their hunting abilities. Get one of those bad boys, and your friends will be filled with fear, and bow down at your feet. 

Emu's sound good, but people may think you're a reincarnation of Rod Hull.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> Komodo dragons aren't covered by the DWAA. No chance you'll get one though.
> 
> There are lots of snakes that kinda resemble DWA's, such as milk snakes, some king snakes, hognose snakes, and a few of the rat snakes, to name a few.
> 
> ...


for 20,000 euros you could get a komodo!


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

SiUK said:


> for 20,000 euros you could get a komodo!


Fancy going halves? I'll have it for three months, then you can have it for three months, then me again, and so on. Imagine how cool we'd look.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

SiUK said:


> for 20,000 euros you could get a komodo!


Only the one.You saw that as well.some very unusual lizards for sale there.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> Fancy going halves? I'll have it for three months, then you can have it for three months, then me again, and so on. Imagine how cool we'd look.


I have a spare fish tank, the only other problem is getting it across Europe the guy is in Russia so its a bit of a drive!


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

If I drive can I go thirds? 

I have no experience with large monitors, but that won't be problem right? 

He can have the kitchen to himself. Its warm there.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

colinm said:


> Only the one.You saw that as well.some very unusual lizards for sale there.


Yeah, some really cool stuff!


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

A strange place to advertise it though. I assume it was ex zoo stock?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what can you say its Russia :lol2:


----------



## Tim Hallam (Aug 17, 2010)

regarding Emu and DWA it's down to double jointed knee caps apparently Ostrich, Cassowary can kick forward Emus can't, or at least to a lesser extent.


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

None of our Cobras, Mambas, Rattlesnakes, vipers or my Beaded Lizard or Gilas Monsters are DWA 


People seem to forget that the DWA only applies to the general public / private venomous keepers.... and some of us here keep under other licenses.


----------



## bash_on_recce (Jul 31, 2011)

You could get a Mangrove snake.....it *used* to be DWA....does that fit with your criteria?


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

Haven't read all of these but gatherd that I could have explianed my thread better, what I meant was I am interested in the idea of having a dwa animal I particulaly like rattlesnakes and inland taipans, black widows and crocs. The reason for this thread is to get an idea of what animals in some for relate to these animals, black widows would be a visual pet for me, I do own tarantulas but I 'm not a massive fan of handlining them, although I do now and then, with the venomous snakes want to get something that can help me with their agression, size, care, stuff that can help prepare me without diving right into it withought being prepared, or atleast partially prepared.
And as for the croc this will be a future animal, a distant future animal, I have no intention of getting one within 10 years and may never get one anyway which is why I want to prepare myself as lets face it a croc isn't something easy to get and then rehome, so for this thinking about some large monitors and clearly going to start of with a small easy one as once agian monitors aren't something to take lightly (not saying any animal is but some clearly require more thinking about) I am wanting a monitor though, I do like the bosc and argus monitors and even asian water monitors.
I understand people may find flaws with this method too I could find some myself to be honest but I don't want to have all tame animals who never prepare me and I become totaly unprepared.
I'm not one of those people like 'woah dwa mint need something like that but can't be botherd to go for the license' I don't do it for the 'cool' factor if you will, wanting to prepare myself a bit, even if it's just to see how much money I will be spending on food, vivs, equipment stuff like that.
So could anyone help me with these?
Also please exucse my spelling mistakes it's half 5 in the morning and need sleep.


----------



## DaOG (Jun 6, 2013)

PDR said:


> None of our Cobras, Mambas, Rattlesnakes, vipers or my Beaded Lizard or Gilas Monsters are DWA
> 
> 
> People seem to forget that the DWA only applies to the general public / private venomous keepers.... and some of us here keep under other licenses.


 
Show off :lol2:


----------

